# Maersk tanker fleet expansion



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Forbes.com - 

_AP Moeller-Maersk AS' Maersk Tankers plans to expand its fleet by 14 pct year up till 2009 in order to become one of the top three tanker operators in the world, daily Boersen reported, citing Soeren Skou, who is the head of the division. 

'Our total fleet has grown by close to 9 pct per year over the last five years, but we expect to grow by 14 pct per year up till 2009,' Skou told the daily. 

Maersk Tankers is currently the fourth or fifth largest tanker operator in the world, but the ambition is to be in the world's top three within three years. 

The daily said Maersk Tankers plans to expand its business both within VLCC crude carriers, product tankers, gas carriers and LNG carriers._ 

Global domination looms...?

Rushie


----------

